# Dine In Dublin Week - 12 to 23rd October - great deals



## Smashbox (10 Apr 2009)

So Many Reasons Not To Cook For An Entire Week!​Mark your calendar and start saving room for dessert for what will become one of the most anticipated culinary events in the Capital – ‘Dine In Dublin - Restaurant Week’ running from Monday April 20th to Sunday April 26th 

*What’s On The Menu?*
From 7.00pm each evening customers of participating restaurants will be presented with a three course ‘Dine in Dublin’ dinner menu priced at a special rate of either €25 or €30 euro*. 

The menu represents a saving of *at least 20%* on what the meals would normally cost outside Restaurant Week. 

[broken link removed]


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Oct 2009)

*Re: Dine In Dublin - 3 courses €25/€35*

http://www.dineindublin.ie/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=50&Itemid=28

This has been relaunched


----------

